# 20552 - 20610 w/Kenalog-10mg J3301



## danielle0419 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a question. If patient comes in to see his PCP and receives a Trigger point Injection 20552 and he administers Kenalog 10mg and Lidicain 1% can I bill for the Kenalog? I know Lidocaine is bundled. What about Kenalog?


----------



## mrssnail (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes you do bill the Kenalog in addition to the procedure.


----------



## dimmitta (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, Kenalog J3301 would be billed in addition to the injection.


----------



## ChrisZim (Jan 3, 2012)

agreed, no Lidocaine, but bill the procedure & the kenalog


----------

